# Tein SS Ride Height Adjustment



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm installing my SS and the instructions give a height to set the bottom spring seat. Do you guys know if this is related to a max or min height these can be set at or if it is a recommended height?

Hmm... I'm wondering, is that a limit as to how high I can go (i.e. what's the min distance between the seat and the top of the strut?

I'm looking for a 2.0-2.2 drop in front and a 1.5 drop in the rear.

Thanks.

Jun


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Junbug said:


> I'm installing my SS and the instructions give a height to set the bottom spring seat. Do you guys know if this is related to a max or min height these can be set at or if it is a recommended height?
> 
> Hmm... I'm wondering, is that a limit as to how high I can go (i.e. what's the min distance between the seat and the top of the strut?
> 
> ...


It should be the lowe rthe spring seat the lower the will be overall.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

plus, the min front drop is 2.1" anyway...


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

Junbug said:


> I'm installing my SS and the instructions give a height to set the bottom spring seat. Do you guys know if this is related to a max or min height these can be set at or if it is a recommended height?
> 
> Hmm... I'm wondering, is that a limit as to how high I can go (i.e. what's the min distance between the seat and the top of the strut?
> 
> ...


check out my pics... that is with the seat set exactly at what TEIN says to. I didnt ever touch it after that. I havent ever measured what the actual drop is... but its plenty low.

look here for pics


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

^ nice pics! im planning on getting the tein ss's too. and you have the 98 style rear bumper, which im gonna get on my SER when i can repair it so your pics show me exactly how low it'll look. very nice. any more pics? how high is that rear bumper from the ground now?


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

xt_out said:


> ^ nice pics! im planning on getting the tein ss's too. and you have the 98 style rear bumper, which im gonna get on my SER when i can repair it so your pics show me exactly how low it'll look. very nice. any more pics? how high is that rear bumper from the ground now?


its a 98 bumper because its a 98... i have the 99 tails and center bar.

im not sure how far it is from the ground... but its not super low. I dont scrape my muffler or anything.

here are some older pics... w/ before and after


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

yeah, i wasn't implying your car was non-98...just that its nice to see the bumper im getting on a good looking, low b-14 :thumbup:
ahh, nice before and after pics. thanks!


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

nak1 said:


> its a 98 bumper because its a 98... i have the 99 tails and center bar.
> 
> im not sure how far it is from the ground... but its not super low. I dont scrape my muffler or anything.
> 
> here are some older pics... w/ before and after


I must be retarded... can't use a ruler. I measured what I thought was according to the directions, but my car's too high up front. Oh well... that's what the adjustable ride hight is for....


----------

